# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Recurring nightmares about the end of the world and my fiance dying

## ruesia

I have had trouble sleeping for over one year now. I have tried many remedies, but none seem to work. For the past four months, I have been having nightmares with the same theme. I have had several apocolypse dreams, as well as dreams where my fiance dies. I have written then all in my journal.

For example, I have had a dream that the world implodes, that a nuclear holocaust occurs, and that the human race takes over a new species of zombies. Vivid dreams about my fiance's death include him dying in a car accident, being shot to death by an ex-boyfriend, and being terminally ill and committing suicide in front of me.

It is emotionally taxing to have these morbid dreams. I find myself worrying about my fiance every day. I am always worried he is going to die in some freak accident.

How can I stop these from happening?

----------


## daeryk

To dream of the end of the world represents fundamental change to your ways of being and thinking. It symbolizes your thoughts or feelings about a dramatic change or situation in life where you don't know what to do. You may be experiencing anxiety for the future, and there may be a lot of changes, good or bad, that confuse or frustrate you. 

The dream may indicate the end of one kind of lifestyle and the beginning of another.

To see or dream that you are a zombie suggests that you have personality traits that are unthinking, automatic, and sacrificed to negative habits. Zombies are often symbols for things you do that are totally motivated by fear, desire, lust, or caring what someone else thinks. Someone or something else is influencing and controlling your decision making. A zombie is a common symbol for someones experiencing strong peer pressure. 

Examples would be being so desirous of a person you're attracted to that you'll do whatever they want, or doing something because you care about what someone else thinks. 

Zombies are symbols that suggests you should put more effort into thinking about what you are thinking, and monitoring your thoughts. It also suggests that you are giving up your ability to make independent choices.

To dream of a nuclear bomb represents a event or life situation that devastates you or sacrifices everything you thought or believed in. Usually to negative thoughts or emotions. 

A nuclear bomb suggests a dramatic change of events, views, or feelings. Often bringing feelings of a helplessness and loss of control over a situation. Something you thought was important may have ended.

The only way you are going to stop these nightmares is to begin to confront negative thoughts and emotions.  You need to stand up to fear whenever you feel it, resist desire for people or things you don't believe you can ever have, and to respect and understand all people even if you don't like them.   You will also want to apologize for everything wrong you ever did, and to forgive anyone who ever did you wrong.

What all of this does is help you to clear your conscience, begin to accept your life, and to encourage you to stay away from negative thinking patterns.

----------


## Chimpertainment

^^^^^^^

BuuuuuulllllSHHHHHHHiiiiiiitttttttt

except for: "confront negative thoughts and emotions"

sure, it can mean something but let me ask you a question. Do you see the color red like i do? You dont know. What im saying is that each particular event and object in your dreams mean something to YOU. It all depends on how YOU see these things. I might think a nuclear holocaust is a great thing so that means when i see it in a dream it should be interpreted differently than if i was someone else.

Anyways, now that we are past the BS stereotypical symbolism part....

What you can tell from this kind of recurring dream is what you feel while experiencing it. I would first suggest writing a detailed account of the dream and posting as a dream journal entry so that the dreamers here might be able to flesh out whats happening a little better. Detail what is being felt, the colors being experienced and what those colors are associated with etc.. This kind of detail will help in finding out exactly what kind of emotional response your subconscious is displaying. If you would rather not i understand as these kinds of dreams are so powerful they become of very personal emotional significance. Either way i hope the people here can help you with your experience.

----------


## DerekG

Use it to your advantage.  Write it down in a dream journal and try to contemplate on the dream as much as you can before you go to bed at night, this post itself might sound confusing, but if you manage to get lucid in that same dream, you might be able to use it to your advantage and change the outcomes, ex: new endings, etc..
Just try it.

----------

